

YouTube please fix your Design - lampe3
http://lazarski.me/blog/youtube-please-fix-design/

======
JimmaDaRustla
I was hoping this was taking a stab at the player. I don't get the changes
they made to it - looks uglier, and it now takes me more steps to bump up the
quality to HD.

~~~
lampe3
there are more things that are broken then that. I will write a longer post
about that.

------
destraynor
And here was me expecting a substantive design critique, possibly some sweet
new mockups, etc.

Turns out it's just someone who doesn't like it adverts, and wants Google to
hide them. I hope this is a series of posts, next up: "Amazon: I don't like
paying for products, please hide your price tags"

~~~
lampe3
so you just don't saw the more subtle changes i made but thats okay :)

plus if they make them non-video again i will turn them on!

------
SchizoDuckie
So...

They need to fix their design according to your adblock rules? Good luck with
that eh?

~~~
Gepser
hahaha lol

------
angryasian
ads aren't inherently bad. Because i don't watch traditional tv, I miss a lot
of movie trailers. I've seen many movies I"d be interested in seeing just from
that area you want to take out.

------
lampe3
I updated the post to clarify that's its NOT ABOUT THE BANNER!

